# Canvasback mounts



## Skyjacker (Feb 4, 2012)

Got my birds back from last season this week.  The last picture is some Redheads he did for me several years ago.


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 4, 2012)

Who did them?


----------



## Skyjacker (Feb 4, 2012)

Mike Allen in Vidalia.


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 4, 2012)

I really like the Cans.  Good looking mounts.


----------



## vrooom (Feb 5, 2012)

Cool.  I've never seen a canvasback flushing mount.


----------



## rspringer (Feb 6, 2012)

Not trying to bust your chops or anything, but I really would just like to know..... 

Did your taxi not say anything about you having over your possession limit in cans when you brought them to him?


----------



## Mark K (Feb 6, 2012)

I've often wondered how taxidermist get around that myself. I guess you just put one of the birds in someone elses name.


----------



## rspringer (Feb 6, 2012)

Mark K said:


> I've often wondered how taxidermist get around that myself. I guess you just put one of the birds in someone elses name.



I know for a fact that Dana Stanford will NOT take them if you are over your possession limit. He will tell you to take the overage back to your truck.


----------



## Skyjacker (Feb 6, 2012)

rspringer said:


> Not trying to bust your chops or anything, but I really would just like to know.....
> 
> Did your taxi not say anything about you having over your possession limit in cans when you brought them to him?



I shot the two drakes on two separate hunts.  My cousin shot the hen from one of the same hunts with me.  He gave me his so I could mount them both.  He had one of my birds early.  I gave him the other two later and since he knows both of us, he didn't question it.  I had filled out USFW tags on all when I dropped them off.  I'm sure most taxidermists require those.  Mine did.


----------



## Mark K (Feb 6, 2012)

No one was questioning if you shot them legal or not, just the possession limit. I was told that even mounted birds count. Sorta find it hard to believe that would hold up in court if true though.


----------



## rspringer (Feb 6, 2012)

Skyjacker said:


> I shot the two drakes on two separate hunts.  My cousin shot the hen from one of the same hunts with me.  He gave me his so I could mount them both.  He had one of my birds early.  I gave him the other two later and since he knows both of us, he didn't question it.  I had filled out USFW tags on all when I dropped them off.  I'm sure most taxidermists require those.  Mine did.



Yes, no one was questioning you if you were legal or not. But, even if someone gave them to you, then you are not to have more than 2 (canvasbacks) in your possession at anytime. Until they are completely mounted... then I think you can have more.. but until then you are not "legal".

Again, I just wanted to know if the taxi said anything about it. Because he would in fact get the ticket (i think) for you having 1 over your possession limit.


----------



## Skyjacker (Feb 6, 2012)

rspringer said:


> Yes, no one was questioning you if you were legal or not. But, even if someone gave them to you, then you are not to have more than 2 (canvasbacks) in your possession at anytime. Until they are completely mounted... then I think you can have more.. but until then you are not "legal".
> 
> Again, I just wanted to know if the taxi said anything about it. Because he would in fact get the ticket (i think) for you having 1 over your possession limit.



  Considering that the first was submitted with a dated USFW tag, and another pair with dated USFW tags which includes license # and name for the hunters, I don't see what the problem is here.  Especially since there was a DNR officer who happens to be a friend present during the second exchange.  Everyone was playing by the rules including the taxidermist.  Technically he can't take the bird without a USFW tag and he required it, so don't see how he or myself is not "legal".


----------



## jerry russell (Feb 6, 2012)

Dang, sometimes you would think that "congratulations" would be enough said.

Beautiful birds Skyjacker.


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 6, 2012)

Good lookin' mounts!


----------



## rspringer (Feb 6, 2012)

jerry russell said:


> Dang, sometimes you would think that "congratulations" would be enough said.
> 
> Beautiful birds Skyjacker.



Jerry, we both did say good looking birds... we were just simply asking questions about so we would know for future use. Just read all the posts before you make a sly remark.


----------



## hotamighty (Feb 6, 2012)

Good looking mounts! I got my first canvasback this year and he is at the taxidermist now. Still haven't decided how I want him mounted yet.


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 6, 2012)

rspringer said:


> Not trying to bust your chops or anything, but I really would just like to know.....
> 
> Did your taxi not say anything about you having over your possession limit in cans when you brought them to him?



Not trying to bust your chops but there is actually 60 days of duck season and just because he has three mounted doesn't mean he killed them on one hunt. I swear people on this forum HAVE to be negative and I just don't get it


----------



## rspringer (Feb 7, 2012)

rnelson5 said:


> Not trying to bust your chops but there is actually 60 days of duck season and just because he has three mounted doesn't mean he killed them on one hunt. I swear people on this forum HAVE to be negative and I just don't get it



I do believe that you need to learn the LAW. I will stop at that before I get kicked off. But, what you said is EXACTLY the type of response I was looking for... come one man. read up!


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Feb 7, 2012)

awesome looking mounts... I don't get why some people always feel the need to try and call other people out... just leave it alone...


----------



## LIB MR ducks (Feb 7, 2012)

Mark K said:


> No one was questioning if you shot them legal or not, just the possession limit. I was told that even mounted birds count. Sorta find it hard to believe that would hold up in court if true though.



Speechless...


----------



## nickf11 (Feb 7, 2012)

Congrats. Those look great, especially the drake can on the bottom.


----------



## ugabulldog56 (Feb 7, 2012)

rspringer said:


> I do believe that you need to learn the LAW. I will stop at that before I get kicked off. But, what you said is EXACTLY the type of response I was looking for... come one man. read up!


----------



## Mark K (Feb 7, 2012)

LIB MR ducks, don't be speechless, if you know the answer please do tell!!

I actually looked into this and completed mounts do not count. BUT they can't all be at the taxidermist at one time unless you aren't over possession limit. I also found out that if I have 7 wood ducks in my freezer, that I am in violation of the law by being 1 over the possession limit. I don't think a GW will actually come to my house searching the freezer but I do know the Feds show up at taxidermist shops!!


----------



## Skyjacker (Feb 7, 2012)

rspringer said:


> Jerry, we both did say good looking birds....



Actually, no you didn't.  




rspringer said:


> I do believe that you need to learn the LAW. I will stop at that before I get kicked off. But, what you said is EXACTLY the type of response I was looking for... come one man. read up!



I explained to you in detail how that transaction was done, and you're still implying that a law was broken.  First can killed, tagged with a USFW tag, given to taxidermist.  Next two cans killed, tagged with a USFW tag from two different hunters, given to the same taxidermist two weeks later with a DNR law officer present.  Cans come back to me mounted with their tags attached to their leg.  

Am I breaking the law picking them up by myself or something?  Is the over possession on the pick up?  Should I have called my cousin to ride with me to pick up the three birds?  The taxidermist surely isn't breaking the law.  Is he only allowed to mount two cans in a year?  Are you really trying to split hairs this in depth?  Do you really have a problem with the way this was handled?  Seriously? 

Stop being Barney Fife already.  Ridiculous.


----------



## Maduro on Point (Feb 7, 2012)

Outstanding work, real nice mounts !!


----------



## Mark K (Feb 7, 2012)

Easy man, no one said you broke the law. But you stated that you already had one at the taxidermist and you took two more. You implied that you filled out the tags. Now in the above post your implying that two different hunters tagged the birds. That was the question all along, how does the taxidermist get by with three birds tagged by the same guy. BTW you can kill 60 Cans a duck season, you can only possess two. As already stated, mounted birds don't count!! Also, great looking mounts!!!


----------



## rspringer (Feb 7, 2012)

Skyjacker said:


> Actually, no you didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its getting pretty humorous now... I was only asking the first question to see how the taxi mounted those 3 cans for you. You explained your answer which is correct and is within the confines of the law. I originally thought you had taken 3 cans to him at one time, which in fact, would have been against the law. 

Its the other posters that thing we are stirring the pot, when again we were just questioning how that happened. 

Just like Mark said you call kill 60 of them a season but never have more than 2 in your possession during the season (not mounted).... He can mount all 60 you kill, as long as you only bring him two per day......its a pretty easy concept to understand.


----------



## Woods Savvy (Feb 7, 2012)

rspringer said:


> its getting pretty humorous now... I was only asking the first question to see how the taxi mounted those 3 cans for you. You explained your answer which is correct and is within the confines of the law. I originally thought you had taken 3 cans to him at one time, which in fact, would have been against the law.
> 
> Its the other posters that thing we are stirring the pot, when again we were just questioning how that happened.
> 
> Just like Mark said you call kill 60 of them a season but never have more than 2 in your possession during the season (not mounted).... He can mount all 60 you kill, as long as you only bring him two per day......its a pretty easy concept to understand.



If i take three cans to my taxi on the same day to get mounted with tags of the date killed and license number of the person or person's that shot the birds you are saying that i would be breaking the law. Is that what you are saying


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 7, 2012)

One of you make another thread to discuss the issues of legalities. The man didn`t post his duck mounts to be criticized. 

Thank you.


----------



## buckwheat_8 (Feb 7, 2012)

good looking mount man!!


----------

